# Gross...



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Look what this person found in her chicken McNuggets...










Kuan


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Are you serious??? I know that rooster combs are a delicacy...along with peacock tongues. I'm serious.


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

OMG, you found me head!!!

:bounce: :lol: :roll:


----------



## leo r. (Nov 10, 2001)

Is this the so-called "difference at McD`s " that people are alleged to enjoy?The health inspectors will love this one,a big juicy fine should clear someone`s thoughts.


----------



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

Remember the TV add , " Parts is Parts " . Well I guess its still chicken . Of course , is it a nugget ? Now for the lawyers !


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Looks like I got you guys real good  If you guys would right click your mouse on the picture and check out the properties, you would see where the picture came from  Lots more at

www.truthorfiction.com

Kuan


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

That was actually reported on the news in Philly about a year ago. I guess they got 'duped' too!!


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

Oh my ever loving GOD. If that person ever has chicken mc nuggets again, she needs her head examined.

Re: The McRib...what kind of animal has ribs with no bones? As soon as someone can answer that - I'll have a McRib.


----------



## katew (Feb 22, 2002)

The same animal that buffalo wings come from.


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

_...The same animal that buffalo wings come from...._

ROFLMAO! :lol:

And chicken fingers???


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

An early Ask Dr. Science from @ 15 years ago asked the question "What is SPAM?" the doctors' right-on-target answer was that SPAM is an acronym for Scientifically Produced Animal Matter. Spams are animals with no hair, bones or teeth, that when butchered fall into little, easy to process cubes. He predicted that science would breed animals that would be able to on command jump right out of your pantry cupboard and into your microwave and be able to shut the door behind them! What a visionary!
This type of forward-thinking will revolutionize the foodservice industry.


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

Just imagine if PETA gets a hold of this one !! LOL !!


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Personally, I am in favor of the talking bovine such as the one in Douglas Adams "The Restaurant at the End of the Universe". One that will let you know which is its tastiest, most tender cut!!


----------



## leo r. (Nov 10, 2001)

Pete,i hope the talking bovine has a good sales technique.


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

Pete, I thought that was hilarious- food that has come to terms with the fact it was meant to be eaten. Heres' one for you- "I'm not a carnivore, I'm an activist in the 'Animals' Right to Die' movement!" Hey PETA- Get on board, and pass the ketchup!!!!


----------

